# check out this T3 set up..any suggestions ?



## mike1985 (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm back into R/C after 15 yrs out. i have a T3 and it seems to work well on our local outdoor track. If I could have one thing different it would be a little less steering and more rear grip. I have changed the set up several times and here's what i have

green springs all around
#2 piston in front with 30 wt oil
o deg camber
0 deg toe-in
camber link set to shortest distance

rear shocks green springs
#3 pistons with 40 wt oil ( trying to slow the rear susp down to plant the tires)
slightly lower than lever dog bones
middle hole on top shock tower.


GTB with 13.5 26 pinion, 78 spur

Ifmar step pins on back ( worked a little better than bowtie's)
stock front ribs.

the truck is decent until i try the ss 5800 with same set up , except a 20 pinion)

Any suggestions on a better set up for more rear grip . My main issue are seems to be within the first 2 -3 FT of getting going.

I was reading the anti-sqat info, mine is stock, would it help to increase this ?

thanks

Mike


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

holy crap! put some #2 pistons and lighter oil in the rear and a little heavier oil and blue springs in the front. that thing is probably loose as hell. hope that helps.


----------



## mike1985 (Jan 18, 2007)

*T3*

I'll try that out on Saturday.

thanks


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

I suggest the same.
Just a little different.
35 in the front and 30 in the rear. 
Bow ties were definitely a draw back also.
1- 1 1/2 degree neg camber all the way around.

You got the opposite effect than you were trying for with that set up.
softening the rear to allow weight tranfer gets you more traction and less steering.
The longest setting on the turnbuckles help increase side bite also.
Loosen your slipper to get about 1-2 ft of slip on take off.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

What Dan said, slowing the rear like you are talking kills the weight transfer and in bumpy areas keeps your tires off the ground more than in contact with it.


----------



## mike1985 (Jan 18, 2007)

*thanks*

ok i'll change the rear of the truck and try that.

i think the factory setting is for the #1 piston in the front and the #2 in the rear.

do any of you guys run the factory recommended settings ?


----------



## mike1985 (Jan 18, 2007)

I was off a little on what I had in the truck.


old set up 

front 
green springs #3 piston 
40 wt oil 

new set up (factory set up)
green spring ( or silver)?
#2 piston
35 wt oil
shortest camber link


old rear 
green spring 
#2 piston 
40 wt oil 

New set up
green spring
#1 piston ( recommended in tuning book)
30 wt oil
longest camber or short ??

neg. 1 deg camber all around


how does this look ? 

our track is slippery clay, which rear tires do you recommend ? Alot of guys run IFMAR pins, how do these work ?

thanks


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Tires,
Ask the fast guys...
Long camber links give you more side bite.
Put softer springs in the rear by one step. Not sure of Associated rates.. but start with one step softer in the rear than the front.


----------



## mike1985 (Jan 18, 2007)

*T 3*

I guess the fast guys use IFMAR lugnut and pins.

thanks for the help. I have one more question.

when going from a 13.5 to a 5800 (8.5), what chassis changes would you make , if any ?

thanks again

mike


----------



## mike1985 (Jan 18, 2007)

*T 3*

The truck is 100 % better. 

thanks


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

mike, i'm curious to know what setup did u end up with.


----------



## mike1985 (Jan 18, 2007)

the factory set up in the T3 tuning guide. #2 piston 35 wt oil in front ( silver spring)

rear
#1 piston 30 wt oil, green springs

stock front tires, rear Losi Lugnut ( buy losi rear rimes and save 1hr from triming tire to fit associated rims)

the truck is the best it's ever been.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

mike1985 said:


> the factory set up in the T3 tuning guide. #2 piston 35 wt oil in front ( silver spring)
> 
> rear
> #1 piston 30 wt oil, green springs
> ...


Glad to hear it!!
Now Drive smooth and HAVE Fun!!!


----------



## rchsrunner (Oct 8, 2007)

You could also try moving your battery pack back one spot by removing one of the foam spacers from behind the battery and placing it at the front. You can even more finely tune this by cutting these spacers in half.


----------

